# Barn Find



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello. I'm new here but not new to auto building. I have rebuilt MANY hot rods and classics in my 65 years. BUT I have no idea about GTO's . I got a 67 GTO convertable the other day. its home here on the trailer. it has been in a barn since 1980. Dirt floor  . I don't know what I have the frame is GONE but they are around so a different one can be had. Can some one tell me what I have tag #s are
12A2
ST 67-24267 pon 1476 body
TR 223-B N-2 paint
2ZG
5Y 50-1 N or W
it has tri-power on it but have been told that is not stock???tag on jamb is 242677P179413
Thanks Charlie


----------



## Eric65 (Oct 22, 2004)

12A2
ST 67-24267 pon 1476 body
TR 223-B N-2 paint
2ZG
5Y 50-1 N or W


From what I could gather
12A2 = 12 is 12th month or Dec A is 1st week 2 maybe 2nd shift? not sure

67-24267 is 242 is GTO 67 is Convertible PON made in Detroit plant not sure on 1476

TR 223-B N-2 paint TR 223 is Black interior N is Burgandy Metallic and 2 is Black convert top

2ZG Z is 3 speed auto trans G is console 2 not sure

5Y is Custon Front seat belts option 50-1 cant find

No 67 would have had tri power,,,,, tri power ended in 66 67 was 1st year of quadrajet so 4 bbl only or rare 2bbls

Nice find hope its in good shape....

Pontiac historical society is a source to find actuals on car 

http://www.phs-online.com/

Although not necessary on a 67 to determine a actual GTO or not the docs they provide show all options and standards car was delivered with


----------



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks that helps and for the link.. Where do I look to identify the engine? front pad??back of block??
Thanks again


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

cffisher said:


> Thanks that helps and for the link.. Where do I look to identify the engine? front pad??back of block??
> Thanks again


Here's a link to a site that will help you.  

Also, on the 67 Tripower. It's true that Pontiac discontinued them from the factory in 67, switching instead to the 400 - Quadrajet. However, I've heard stories that there were a few cars that were retrofitted with tripower systems by the dealer using 66 model year parts prior to being sold, because of how popular the option had become. I friend of mine has a 67 tripower that he swears he bought that way new from the dealer. Considering the previous availability of functional ram air on these cars as a dealer installed only option, it at least seems plausible that it could have happened in a few cases.
Look on your cylinder heads for a two or three digit number cast into the top of the exhaust ports. If the car has the original engine you'll very likely find that number to be 670.

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There were a very small number early '67's with tri-power's according to The GTO Red Book: page 33 >> " *A small number of Tri-Power engines were built and installed on early 1967 GTOs before a corporate ban on multiple carburetion took effect."*

A few years ago while attending an Atlantic City Auction across the block came a gold '67 tri-power. I did a double take and thought I miss heard it. It was repeated a few times after the reserve was lifted at 15K and the buyer took it home for a mere 17K. Frame off resto/matching number car too btw. Had I not just purchased my '70 I would have been interested.
I have no way of knowing if it was a true '67 tri-power as was reported over and over but it was reported by the auctioneer it was a numbers matching '67 tri-power. Everyone in my party heard it too. We looked at each other like WTF? Who has a checkbook??


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

would PHS verify this?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been involved in early GTO's for a long time (over 30 years) and I have NEVER seen documentation or verification of an "original" tripower '67. In fact, to the best of my knowlege, the '66 tripower cars ended production before the total production for the '66 model year ended. IMO, If a '67 has a tripower on it (and my own'67 has run a tripower), someone other than the factory put it there.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Might be the reason it left for only $17k


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

OrbitOrange said:


> Might be the reason it left for only $17k


Might Be, I questioned that and didn't believe it at the time, but the quote I gave above is directly out of the GTO Red book. I have heard over the years of a few '67's with tri-power but the quote above is the only in writing statement to that affect I have seen. 

There are no code numbers on any ('67 3 carbs in that book at all). They are listed on the '66 page but nothing on the '67. I'd think they'd be listed, but nothing.

I fired off a question to Wangers regarding this, I will post his response.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've been involved in early GTO's for a long time (over 30 years) and I have NEVER seen documentation or verification of an "original" tripower '67. In fact, to the best of my knowlege, the '66 tripower cars ended production before the total production for the '66 model year ended. IMO, If a '67 has a tripower on it (and my own'67 has run a tripower), someone other than the factory put it there.


Well, as usual geeteeo was spot on. Below is my response from Mr. Wangers. This just goes to show don't believe everything you read. Jim has laid to rest many rumors over the years and has clarified many misstatements about the GTO. 

Here is the correspondence between Jim and I: 

Hello Jim.

Question for you!! 

I had heard over the years there was a few EARLY 1967 GTOs produced with Tri-Power. I have read in the >> The GTO Red Book this to be true. However many swear NONE were ever built.

In 2008 I attended a Car Auction in Atlantic City NJ where on the block was a Gold 1967 frame off resto GTO with Tri-Power. This was repeated many times during the auction by the auctioneer. Nothing was stated about a PHS document proving this however. There is some debate going around as to if there was or was not ever a 1967 tri-power produced at factory. 

I thought you would be the man to ask!!

Thanks Jim

Vic
------------------------------------------------------------------
" This is an easy one, Vic...

...the answer is absolutely and with no compromise NO. Pontiac stopped building Tri-Power equipped car in early June 1966, months before the 1967 models appeared on the assembly line. 

However, some Dealers at their customers request did install Tri-Power assemblies on new cars and included the price in the original sale. A factory build sheet will certainly not confirm this. 

The year 1967 introduced the new Quadrajet 4-bbl carburetor on the entire Pontiac line which was promoted as passing as much air as the previous Tri-Power assembly. 

I wuz there and remember the initial disappointment we all shared in the death of all multiple carburetion on every GM car except the Corvette. This was a Corporate mandate in response to pressure they were getting from the US Govt. for capturing too much of the US car market. In 1966 GM earned 55.2% of the entire new vehicle market.

Hope to see your guys somewhere next summer.

Jim Wangers "


There we have it......another misstatement laid to rest. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> It's true that Pontiac discontinued them from the factory in 67, switching instead to the 400 - Quadrajet. However, I've heard stories that there were a few cars that were retrofitted with tripower systems by the dealer using 66 model year parts prior to being sold, because of how popular the option had become. I friend of mine has a 67 tripower that he swears he bought that way new from the dealer.


Well, whaddya know?! Bear actually got something right....:cool

Bear


----------



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

Here are a few pic. of the barn find. if it weren't for the frame being bad I'd try saving it but I realy think this one will get parted out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Another gold '67 painted burgundy, just like mine....LOL. Frames can be had.....how bad is it really? How much rust, etc.?? '67 GTO convertibles are rarer than '65 and '66's....and worth saving!! (if you have the time and $$)


----------



## cffisher (Nov 17, 2010)

there is no frame between the trans tail shaft wnd the rear up turn in the frame. The car had been sitting in a dirt floof pole barn since 1980. Sheet metal not all that bad. Has his and her shifter, 4 doors good trunk lid good hood fenders arent to bad seats are gone except for rear bottom glass in top looks good?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Dibs on the doors, do convert doors fit HT cars?
If the car is beyond your abilities, sell it complete, somebody will buy that for good money, more than parting it out.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

cffisher said:


> there is no frame between the trans tail shaft wnd the rear up turn in the frame. The car had been sitting in a dirt floof pole barn since 1980. Sheet metal not all that bad. Has his and her shifter, 4 doors good trunk lid good hood fenders arent to bad seats are gone except for rear bottom glass in top looks good?


You might consider something like...
G Machine Chassis
Restored & Modified GM A-Body Chassis / Frames Photo Gallery by Nitemare at pbase.com

Bear


----------

